
Elixir Deployment Tools Update – February 2018 - odammit
https://dockyard.com/blog/2018/02/28/elixir-deployment-tools-update-february-2018
======
odammit
Conform and distillery have been the saving grace of deploying reproducible
builds.

The disjointedness of how configuration worked between dev and prod though
bugged me to the point that I try to only use libraries that don’t solely rely
on config.exs for config and take configuration as an argument. I generally
write functions around their functions to pull from ENV variables.

It’s a bit of ceremony but it feels better.

There are still a lot of libraries that pull configuration “magically” from
Application in the middle of a function and don’t expose a way other than
config.exs to change them though. This makes me sad.

Edit: I forgot to say thanks for all the awesome work bitwalker!

